

419 Scammers Set Up Roost on Facebook - wave
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2009/01/419-scammers-set-up-roost-on-facebook.html

======
tlrobinson
This should be almost trivial to contain, since Facebook is a closed system.
Beyond users flagging spam manually, it would be easy to implement some
heuristic filter to detect these scammers: new accounts with very few friends
and lots of sent messages.

I actually got a 419 scam message on _GitHub_ last week, but that was the only
one so far.

------
joshsharp
Forgetting '419' was the designation for Nigerian scammers, I thought the
title referred to an extremely accurate analysis of current Facebook spammer
movements. Oops.

